# MISC | Your rail travel year in review 2011



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't traveled by rail so much this year since I'd decided to boycott the Ministry of Railways led by the puppet Sheng Guangzu. Only 99 segments and 28,880 km in 2011. What was your 2011 rail travel like?


```
TRAIN DEPARTURE                      FROM-TO                      ARRIVAL       KM      $$$ CLASS
15020 Jan04 14:30                Nautanwa-Gorakhpur Junction      Jan04 16:40   84   30 INR Unreserved
12531 Jan05 06:05      Gorakhpur Junction-Lucknow Junction        Jan05 10:55  279   78 INR Unreserved
12179 Jan05 15:45             Lucknow Jn.-Agra Cantt.             Jan05 21:25  330  124 INR Second Sitting
12721 Jan06 00:50             Agra Cantt.-Delhi Hazrat Nizamuddin Jan06 04:00  188   62 INR Unreserved
12952 Jan06 16:30               New Delhi-Mumbai Central          Jan07 08:35 1384 3405 INR AC First
10103 Jan09 06:55              Mumbai CST-Madgaon Junction        Jan09 18:45  765 1133 INR AC 2 Tier
56961 Jan10 07:30        Madgaon Junction-Vasco Da Gama           Jan10 08:20   22   18 INR Unreserved
02779 Jan10 15:10           Vasco Da Gama-Bangalore City Junction Jan11 07:35  705  827 INR AC 3 Tier
16221 Jan11 23:45 Bangalore City Junction-Chennai Central         Jan12 07:20  361  673 INR AC 2 Tier
12633 Jan12 17:30          Chennai Egmore-Villupuram Junction     Jan12 19:55  159  155 INR Unreserved
12693 Jan12 22:20     Villupuram Junction-Kovilpatti              Jan13 05:49  429  540 INR AC 3 Tier
12631 Jan13 07:00              Kovilpatti-Tirunelveli Junction    Jan13 08:30   65    0 INR Unreserved
06007 Jan13 09:35    Tirunelveli Junction-Nagercoil Junction      Jan13 11:00   73    0 INR Unreserved
56045 Jan13 16:00      Nagercoil Junction-Kanniyakumari           Jan13 16:20   16    0 INR Unreserved
12634 Jan14 17:20           Kanniyakumari-Nagercoil Junction      Jan14 17:35   16      --- AC 3 Tier
16317 Jan14 14:25      Nagercoil Junction-Chakki Bank             Jan17 10:35 3600 1813 INR AC 3 Tier
52472 Jan18 12:54                  Kangra-Pathankot               Jan18 17:30   95   15 INR Unreserved
14034 Jan18 19:05               Pathankot-Old Delhi               Jan19 05:45  484  309 INR Sleeper
12392 Jan19 13:15               New Delhi-Nalanda                 Jan20 09:32 1092 1362 INR AC 2 Tier
      Jan20 13:18                 Nalanda-Rajgir                  Jan20 13:38   11    3 INR Unreserved
13233 Jan20 14:50                  Rajgir-Patna Junction          Jan20 17:32   99  165 INR AC Chair Car
12352 Jan20 21:10          Patna Junction-Kolkata Howrah Junction Jan21 06:35  531  125 INR Unreserved
13109 Jan22 07:10         Kolkata Chitpur-Dhaca Cantt.            Jan22 18:30  375  877 INR AC First
704   Jan24 07:50         Dhaka Kamalapur-Chittagong              Jan24 14:20  321  495 BDT AC_S
D7604 Jan28 08:50            Zhuhai North-Guangzhou South         Jan28 09:35   93   44 CNY First (一等包座)
G1082 Jan28 16:05         Guangzhou South-Zhuzhou West            Jan28 18:08  655  310 CNY Economy (二等座)
D106  Jan30 15:55                 Zhuzhou-Hangzhou South          Jan30 21:49  937  255 CNY Economy
G7318 Jan31 15:00                Hangzhou-Shanghai Hongqiao       Jan31 15:45  169  246 CNY First (一等包座)
G7388 Jan31 17:05       Shanghai Hongqiao-Changzhou               Jan31 18:15  165  128 CNY Business (一等座)
D342  Jan31 22:14               Changzhou-Tianjin                 Feb01 06:19 1160  580 CNY Soft Sleeper
C2232 Feb08 08:00                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Feb08 08:35  120   69 CNY Business
C2035 Feb09 13:20           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Feb09 13:50  120   58 CNY Economy
2609  Mar25 20:40                 Tianjin-Taiyuan                 Mar26 08:50  650   97 CNY Hard Sleeper
D2010 Apr04 14:22                 Taiyuan-Beijing West            Apr04 17:44  508  189 CNY Business
C2067 Apr04 20:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Apr04 20:30  120   69 CNY Business
D2008 Apr26 12:38                 Taiyuan-Beijing West            Apr26 16:00  508  189 CNY Business
C2067 Apr26 20:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Apr26 20:30  120   58 CNY Economy
C2008 May26 07:30                 Tianjin-Beijing South           May26 08:00  120   58 CNY Economy
C2005 May27 07:25           Beijing South-Tianjin                 May27 07:55  120   58 CNY Economy
C2022 Jun02 10:10                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun02 10:40  120      ---
C2217 Jun02 17:20           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun02 17:55  120   58 CNY Economy
C2292 Jun04 09:55                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun04 10:25  120      ---
C2071 Jun04 20:40           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun04 21:10  120   58 CNY Economy
C2108 Jun05 13:20                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun05 13:50  120   58 CNY Economy
C2063 Jun05 19:05           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun05 19:35  120   58 CNY Economy
C2208 Jun07 10:35                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun07 11:10  120      ---
C2071 Jun07 20:40           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun07 21:10  120   58 CNY Economy
C2212 Jun08 13:10                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun08 13:45  120   58 CNY Economy
C2067 Jun08 20:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun08 20:30  120   58 CNY Economy
C2212 Jun09 13:10                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun09 13:45  120      ---
C2212 Jun11 13:10                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun11 13:45  120   58 CNY Economy
C2057 Jun11 17:30           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun11 18:00  120   58 CNY Economy
C2044 Jun17 15:00                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun17 15:30  120   58 CNY Economy
C2073 Jun17 21:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun17 21:30  120   58 CNY Economy
C2028 Jun27 11:20                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun27 11:50  120      ---
C2073 Jun27 21:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jun17 21:30  120   58 CNY Economy
C2032 Jun30 12:00                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jun30 12:30  120   58 CNY Economy
G1    Jun30 15:00           Beijing South-Shanghai Hongqiao       Jun30 20:09 1318 1750 CNY First (商务座)
G2    Jul01 09:00       Shanghai Hongqiao-Nanjing South           Jul01 10:07  295  430 CNY First (观光座)
G214  Jul01 12:26           Nanjing South-Tianjin West            Jul01 16:12  918  680 CNY Business
C2048 Jul07 11:40                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jul07 12:10  120   58 CNY Economy
C2115 Jul07 19:05           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jul07 19:35  120   58 CNY Economy
C2046 Jul13 11:00                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jul13 11:30  120   58 CNY Economy
C2089 Jul13 15:35           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jul13 16:05  120   58 CNY Economy
C2284 Jul19 17:35                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jul19 18:03  120   58 CNY Economy
C2289 Jul20 18:50           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jul20 19:20  120   58 CNY Economy
C2040 Jul23 10:20                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Jul23 10:50  120   58 CNY Economy
C2073 Jul23 13:50           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Jul23 14:20  120   58 CNY Economy
C2078 Aug19 14:35                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Aug19 15:08  120   55 CNY Economy
C2121 Aug19 19:35           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Aug19 20:08  120   55 CNY Economy
C2020 Aug31 09:55                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Aug31 10:28  120   55 CNY Economy
Q97   Aug31 13:08            Beijing West-Kowloon (Hung Hom)      Sep01 12:56 2475  476 CNY Hard Sleeper
D7307 Sep03 09:10             Haikou East-Sanya                   Sep03 11:14  284  100 CNY Business
G140  Sep05 16:45              Jinan West-Tianjin South           Sep05 17:54  284  130 CNY Economy
C2024 Sep27 10:35                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Sep27 11:08  120   55 CNY Economy
C2071 Sep27 19:40           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Sep27 20:13  120   55 CNY Economy
C2216 Sep28 12:45                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Sep28 13:23  120   55 CNY Economy
C2065 Sep28 18:25           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Sep28 18:58  120   55 CNY Economy
C2186 Oct01 19:15                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Oct01 19:48  120   55 CNY Economy
C2055 Oct02 15:35           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Oct02 16:08  120   66 CNY Business
C2172 Oct04 06:50                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Oct04 07:23  120   55 CNY Economy
C2243 Oct06 16:40           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Oct06 17:18  120   55 CNY Economy
C2174 Oct07 07:30                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Oct07 08:03  120   55 CNY Economy
C2223 Oct13 17:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Oct13 17:38  120   55 CNY Economy
C2242 Oct14 08:00                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Oct14 08:38  120   55 CNY Economy
C2231 Oct24 21:15           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Oct24 21:53  120   55 CNY Economy
C2082 Oct25 21:05                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Oct25 21:38  120   55 CNY Economy
C2007 Nov11 07:45           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Nov11 08:18  120   55 CNY Economy
Z80   Nov12 04:37                 Tianjin-Beijing                 Nov12 05:53  137  103 CNY Soft Sleeper
C2241 Nov19 07:55           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Nov19 08:33  120   55 CNY Economy
C2060 Nov19 16:05                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Nov19 16:38  120   55 CNY Economy
C2229 Nov29 19:15           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Nov29 19:53  120   55 CNY Economy
C2102 Dec02 09:05                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Dec02 09:38  120   55 CNY Economy
C2225 Dec16 17:40           Beijing South-Wuqing                  Dec16 18:02   84   39 CNY Economy
C2227 Dec16 18:28                  Wuqing-Tianjin                 Dec16 18:43   36   16 CNY Economy
C2224 Dec17 17:05                 Tianjin-Wuqing                  Dec17 17:17   36   16 CNY Economy
C2226 Dec17 17:48                  Wuqing-Beijing South           Dec17 18:13   84   39 CNY Economy
C2151 Dec31 07:00           Beijing South-Tianjin                 Dec31 07:33  120   55 CNY Economy
C2294 Dec31 22:20                 Tianjin-Beijing South           Dec31 22:53  120   55 CNY Economy
```


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Around 5 times round trip Vienna - Salzburg and twice Vienna - Munich. Must be around 4000 km.


----------



## NiGhtPiSH (May 14, 2009)

In the intercity travel: Two times round trip Sofia - Bourgas, two round trips Sofia - Dryanovo, one trip Vidin - Sofia and one round trip Vienna - Linz. 
Commuting on a regular basis on the Vienna S-Bahn and Regional network. So I think it is at least 5000 km for the last year.


----------



## ender650 (May 11, 2011)

For long intercity trips- Tokyo to Fukuyama Round-trip and Tokyo to Kyoto Round-trip Total- 2400 km
I also do about 4500 km per year on commuter rail in the Tokyo area.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Round trip Ljubljana (Slovenia) - Venice (Italy), so about 500 km.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll be in Chicago this summer, so I guess I'll be taking the El and maybe Metra in from the suburbs.

Heh, no intercity passenger trips planned. I'm a typical American I guess. I have never been on a true long-distance passenger train before, only various urban rail systems and in the cab of a freight train with my railroad employee uncle as a kid.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Brussels-Berlin-Moscow-Irkoutsk-Beijing.
Plus a lot of local trips in Belgium.
That must be around 12.000 km in total...


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Commuting Bern - Zürich. About 270km/day for about 100 days -> 27000km.

Other trips around Switzerland etc. about 2000 km.

Holiday: 
Bern - Zürich - Salzburg - Zagreb - Split. About 1400 km
Ancona - Bern about 900km.

Twice Switzerland - Belgium via Germany (4 * 800 km) 3200 km.

Bern - Paris and back (fastest train of the year, at 320 kph) on the day LGV-Rhin Rhone opened. (2 * 700 km) 1400 km

So about 36000 km. 100km per day on average. Nice.

km by car last year: About 100...


----------



## Stainless (Jun 7, 2009)

Seoul-Busan and back, via Daegu
Daejeon-Seoul
Quite a bit of the Seoul metro
Qingdao-Shanghai-Wuhan-Guangzhou-Haikou-Sanya-Xian-Beijing
The Trans Mongolian via Kazan
Moscow-Kiev-Simferopol-Lviv
Across Slovakia, Austria, Germany and France
Eurostar
Great Western Main Line
(Highbridge and Burnham to Temple Meads (Bristol)

All in all a very good year, not much train travel planned for next year, but will try and squeeze some in.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Not counting suburban train ride.
TGV Paris - Lyon. 425 km (only one way because I came back by car).


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

My railtravel of 2011

Linköping-Copenhagen
Copenhagen-Hamburg
Hamburg-Basel
Basel-Mulhouse
Mulhouse-Montpellier
Montpellier-Agde
Vias-Beziers
Beziers-Barcelona
Barcelona-Beziers
Agde-Montpellier
Montpellier-Paris GdL
Paris N-London StP
London StP-Paris N
Paris Est-Mannheim
Mannheim-Copenhagen
Copenhagen-Linköping
Linköping-Malmö
Malmö-Copenhagen
Copenhagen-Malmö
Malmö-Linköping

that's about it !!


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Just one 

Boston - Washington DC by North East Regional. Sucked big time


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Amtrak Cascade between Seattle and Vancouver, WA. 
Multiple trips between Shanghai and Nanjing via Beijing-Shanghai HSR and Shanghai-Nanjing ICL.


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

In 2011, i made 132 trips in my country (the Netherlands), with a total of 8428 kilometers.
On average, this is 60 km per trip.

Beside from this, i made the following trips in Belgium, France and Poland:
Utrecht Centraal - Paris Nord
- Paris Nord - Utrecht Centraal
- Utrecht Centraal - Antwerp
- Antwerp - Utrecht Centraal
- Warschow - Poznan
- Poznan - Wroclaw
- Wroclaw - Krakie
- Krakow - Warsaw
- Warsaw - Lodz
- Lodz - Warsaw


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I just did a lot of general commuting.

Manchester Piccadilly - Prestbury 100s of times (about 12miles)
And Prestbury - Sheffield 12 times (36 miles)
Macclesfield - Stratford upon Avon once (90 miles)


----------



## bozata90 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sofia - Septemvri - Yakoruda
Sofia - Burgas
Frankfurt am M Flughafen - Saarbrücken
Saarbrücken - Merzig (return)
Saarbrücken - Homburg (return)
Saarbrücken - Saarlouis (return)
Saarbrücken - Strasbourg (return)
Saarbrücken - Forbach - Metz (return)
Lunéville - Nancy
Nancy - Metz
Saarbrücken - Paris-Est (return)
Saarbrücken - Trier - Koblenz (return)
Saarbrücken - Koblenz - Köln (return)
Saarbrücken - Paris-Est
Paris-Austerlitz - Orléans
Orleáns - Amboise
Amboise - Tours
Tours - Sant-Pierre-de-Corps - Bordeaux-St. Jean
Bordeaux-St. Jean - Toulouse-Matabiau
Toulouse-Matabiau - Carcassone
Carcassone - Nîmes
Avignon Ville - Lyon-Part-Dieu
Lyon-Part-Dieu - Nancy
Nancy - Metz - Saarbrücken


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

No intercity train trips this year unfortunately


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Roundtrip Ølby - København/Copenhagen -Malmö 4 times 
3 times because of the handball Word Cup and one time shopping.

Roundtrip Ølby - Næstved - Berlin 
Even though we got picked up by car in Næstved on the return trip, or else we should have waited around 50 minutes on the train to Ølby.

Roundtrip Balatonfüred - Budapest


----------



## MK Tom (Oct 26, 2009)

Incessant commuting between Milton Keynes Central and Northampton, journeys running from Milton Keynes to innumerable British cities including London, Brighton, Stafford, Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Wigan, Nottingham and dozens more, from Oxford to Basingstoke and Bath, Cambridge to Norwich, St. Neots to Peterborough and outside the UK a nice ride from Dublin to Bray


----------

